# The Art of Performance: Traditions and Adaptations for the Classical Musician



## yogibearjmy (May 3, 2011)

Below is an essay I wrote in my blog about how, in my personal opinions, classical musicians can adapt their performance presentations to the 21st century and try and gain more non-classical music listeners.

And thoughts or comments, agreeing or not, would be appreciated! Tell what you think! I can only hope others on this site agree with me!

http://joeyoungmusic.wordpress.com/...s-and-adaptations-for-the-classical-musician/

~Joe Young


----------

